# Temp question before delivery.



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

As stated in another thread this is our first home delivery vs sending a female back to a breeder for whelping. X-rays showed 10 possibly some hidden but most likely 10. Her temp dropped and has been between 99.6-99.2 since yesterday around noon. Should I expect a bigger drop or should I take this as her possible drop? This is her first litter. She hasn't shown many other signs regular panting since about a week ago, she does only lay down for 10-20 mins at a time before getting up and switching positions. She has been cleaning her teats but not her vulva and she will go to her whelping box stand there and come back out. I have to literally walk her to the grass and tell her to poddy in order for her to try...if I let her go on her own she stands at the door begging to come inside. She doesn't seem to be in any distress, no circles, no touching her belly, I don't see any contractions and she def hasn't pushed. She always acts like she's starving and I'm sure if I was to open a 49lbs bag of food shed eat the whole thing. She's always been a food hog even during her morning sickness part she always ate like it was her last meal. Should I expect her to maybe deliver soon or her drop hasn't been big enough to start labor? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Since i last posted her temp has dropped to 98.9 and when I had temped her at 8 am she was 99.8 so she's gone a whole degree in about 2 hrs. I put her in the whelping room but she's crying and barking and standing at the door. She's never been one to be alone. Should I just have her come out with me and rest or leave her in her whelping room. Vet thinks she may be starting to get close to labor. I don't want to add extra stress by either keeping her alone or bringing her with me to calm down. This would be much easier if the breeder was home and not on vacay. Any help would be great.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I have had temps drop to 97 at the lowest. The temp drops to its lowest, then rises again to almost normal before whelping.....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would say she is close, within 24 hours from when you had the below 99 degree reading. I would have her hang out with you until she starts attempting to nest and then go back with her to the whelping box. You will probably have to stay with her until she starts whelping and then you will need to stay with her.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok I took her back out and she's much happier with me... How long does the temp stay down at its low before returning? I temped her at 11:10 and now she's back at 100.1. She's calmed down now that's she's with me and stopped crying to be with me. I even layed in her box with her and she snuggled right in and flipped over for me to rub her. I'll be booking off from work and stay with her until she starts nesting then put her back in her box and watch her.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

UPDATE: 

So my question last week was all just discomfort and early signs to my untrained eye. Moma safely delivered 9 pups 8/23-8/24. We ended with 7 males and 2 females. So far everyone is gaining weight little bits at a time. They sure are a noisey gang of smooshies!! They talk while eating, while sleeping, and obviously scream when she accidentally steps or lays on one and they wiggle around the birthing pool like they are pros! Shes been a great 1st time moma. I unfortunetly don't have my camera with me right now so this is the only pic I have avail right now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww congrats! who is 'momma'? can't wait to watch them grow


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Momma is a 2yr old pb GSD bi-color and poppa is black & tan 3 yr old male pb gsd.. Momma will be getting spayed as soon as she has been weaned from pups and has been cleared from vet. First litter for both.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

Cute little things! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awwww soooo cute,,hope you are keeping them until 8 weeks so we can see them grow up


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yep keeping 8-12 weeks and longer if we don't have homes for all. Only a few are spoken for. I will def be posting updates as they grow. Sorry at work and 911 is super busy. My husband is home with the momma and pups.


----------



## HopefulParents (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------

